# HELP!!!! MS Outlook 2003 won't send email!!



## williamsfamilyx (Feb 13, 2008)

Earlier this afternoon I was working happily along when my Kaspersky antivirus sent me a notice totally out of the blue saying that Outlook.exe has changed. Had no idea what that meant -- I had done nothing to change it -- but immediately after, I couldn't send email anymore.

When I try to send email, it gets stuck in the Outbox. When I run the "Test Account Settings," I receive a message saying that Outlook cannot connect to the outgoing mail server and to check my SSL or port settings, and that if the problem persists to check with my ISP.

I am using Roadrunner.com (Time Warner) and contacted them. My settings are correct (Port 110 for incoming and 25 for outgoing) according to them. I even tried changing the smtp to 587 as I'd seen in several websites. Didn't work either.

I was able to send and receive mail using roadrunner webmail but not Outlook, so the problem is not with Time Warner. I used the "detect and fix" option in MS 2003. Lo and behold, that wiped out ALL my emails and addresses (thankfully I've backed up the addresses but not the emails -- are they gone forever?) but still didn't fix my problem. 

I have deleted the Outlook account and reinstalled it to no avail. I have also turned off Kaspersky's email scanning to no avail. Finally, I changed my default mail handler to Outlook Express, tested sending and receiving and *have no problems*!! WHAT'S the deal with Outlook??? I'm a transcriptionist and really rely on Outlook 2003's popup email notifications so I don't have to stop my work to check my emails. This is really a pain. Is the problem with Kaspersky, and should I uninstall it? If I do, then I don't have an anti-virus program. I hear Antivir is good. What do you think??? HELP!


----------



## dawnriver1 (Jul 17, 2008)

I had exactly the same problem occur except my Outlook is connected to Webmail at goDaddy and I have MCAfee anti virus. I did the detect and repair reinstall for Microsoft office and all my Outlook contacts, calendar, emails, etc is gone. I am also using roadrunner -- with Brighthouse cable. 
My send/receive in Outlook says sending was completed, but receiveing was not. That was after I disabled all the pop-up blockers and anti-virus programs I could find. Before that it would not connect to server, although I can connect to the internet otherwise.

I also saw a strange message flash up about not letting this site (Outlook) connect to the internet. I need help too! Is this possibly a virus attacking Outlook?


----------



## williamsfamilyx (Feb 13, 2008)

My issue ended up being that my ISP (Time Warner) had me "blacklisted." They apparently blacklist (don't allow people to send email) people who have sent out a large number of emails (spam) until they finish investigating. After being on the phone with a tech for over an hour, she found out that they erroneously had put me on their black list. I've never sent out a mass email in my life; I don't have that kind of time -- I have a life! It took 24-48 hours to correct it.

So now I have two email addresses connected to Outlook at all times so that when I have trouble sending email, I can use my Yahoo address to send email and still be up and running until Time Warner figures out what the problem is and it has been corrected. I don't even call them about it anymore if I notice a problem. I just start sending with the Yahoo account instead, and then go back to the Roadrunner account when I discover they've fixed it. Weird.


----------



## rjasmin (Sep 14, 2008)

When I try to send email, it gets stuck in the Outbox. When I run the "Test Account Settings," I receive a message saying that Outlook cannot connect to the outgoing mail server and to check my SSL or port settings, and that if the problem persists to check with my ISP.

I am using Comcast as my ISP and I have contacted them. My settings are correct (Port 110 for incoming and 25 for outgoing) according to them. The only additional help Comcast can provide is transfering to Microsoft where they want me to buy their service plan. Is there another way to fix this problem?


----------



## dmatheny (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm having this problem. I've checked my settings and everything is correct. I also have Comcast as my ISP. Is there a solution?


----------

